# PUZL.co.uk cubes



## Kieran (Jan 5, 2009)

*Hey guys, I'm new to speedcubing forums, but I searched up PUZL.co.uk 
cubes on the search option but nothing of relevance came up.

Firstly, The cubes that I am going to buy are the 3x3x3 Competition Speed Cube, 4x4x4 White Cube and the 5x5x5 White Cube. What do you think of these cubes? 
Are they worth ordering? It's good for me because I don't have to buy using a credit card over the internet, which works best for me. Just wanted some opinions on the cubes, as I really want a new cube because my old one sucks and I can get around a minute 30 with corners first method (my own algorithms) and my cube can't cut any corners, literally none. If there is a place in Germany that has the cubes, or better that would be awesome, but I think not.

Thanks*


----------



## Asheboy (Jan 5, 2009)

I love my Competition standard cube from Puzl, I've got a black and a white and both are great. Cut corners, doesn't lock up a lot, turns quickly and just lovely The stickers are great too!


----------



## Kieran (Jan 5, 2009)

How long did it take for shipping? It says 6-10 days, yet I'm in Germany. And was perfect out of the box or did you still have to lube it?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 5, 2009)

All of those are great choices. The 3x3 is a Type A DIY cube and the tension can be adjusted by taking off the center caps (if you feel it is too tight/loose to your liking). The 4x4 and 5x5 are Eastsheen brand cubes and those turn very smoothly without lubrication, but *do not* attempt to cut corners because you may break the core.

Welcome to the forums and have fun with your cubes


----------



## Kieran (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh wow, they can break when cutting corners?
Is that a bad idea to buy those 2 types then? Or is that the case with most 4x4x4 and 5x5x5?


----------



## Asheboy (Jan 5, 2009)

As it says on the site they are shipped on Monday, Wednesdays and Fridays. One I ordered on a Saturday and got it on Tuesday (this was right before christmas though so they may have had more people delivering) and the other I ordered on Sunday and got Thrusday. Yes, it was perfect out of the box and I only had to lube after 500-700 solves.


----------



## Kieran (Jan 5, 2009)

Which country?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 6, 2009)

I have both the black and white puzl speedcubes - I prefer the brighter colours on the white. Some say these are a Type-A. "Don't ask me what that means - I'm just a kid"


----------



## Pyro-Dude (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a black one, which I find very good. However, both me and Asheboy have problems with the centre caps popping off due to them being designed to be 'easy access'.

I seem to suffer more from this problem, although I don't know whether it's to do with my cube, my technique or how firmly I replace the centres when they come out, but I have had I think 2 centres pop out during a solve before.

It doesn't seem to be much of a problem if you make sure you knock them in to place when replacing the centres, and just making sure they are firmly in every now and then. Puzl themselves actually recommend supergluing the centres in when you are happy with tension.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 6, 2009)

Pyro-Dude said:


> Puzl themselves actually recommend supergluing the centres in when you are happy with tension.



bit of blu tack for a less permanent solution


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jan 6, 2009)

Kieran said:


> Oh wow, they can break when cutting corners?
> Is that a bad idea to buy those 2 types then? Or is that the case with most 4x4x4 and 5x5x5?



It's possible, yes, but uncommon and not as easy and he made it seem.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 6, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Pyro-Dude said:
> 
> 
> > Puzl themselves actually recommend supergluing the centres in when you are happy with tension.
> ...



Hmm, the blu-tack trick failed for my puzl cube caps - maybe there was lube in the centre cubies. 

Perhaps PVA would be a less-permanent-than-superglue-but-better-than-blu-tack solution


----------



## Tomarse (Jan 6, 2009)

The white 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 are Eastsheen cubes. So you'll be happy, especially with the 4x4x4, Eastsheen 5x5x5's are the worst out of the choice. (In my opinion)


----------



## Kieran (Jan 7, 2009)

So you wouldn't suggest the 5x5x5 Eastsheen? I have ordered them all now, so just waiting for them. Hopefully they come by next Wednesday or so.



Thanks, I'll post a video and a review of it so that other people can see if they are any good.


----------



## wongxiao (Jan 7, 2009)

For the 5-layer cube, I HIGHLY recommend the VCube 5. IIRC it's a bit pricier, but it's simply amazing, worth every penny. I don't know anything about Eastsheens, but I can tell you that I'll be VERY surprised if you get a VCube 5 and are not satisfied with it. Sadly, however, there is as of yet no VCube 4, although I'm fairly certain it's planned.


----------



## Asheboy (Jan 8, 2009)

Kieran said:


> So you wouldn't suggest the 5x5x5 Eastsheen? I have ordered them all now, so just waiting for them. Hopefully they come by next Wednesday or so.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'll post a video and a review of it so that other people can see if they are any good.



Yeah, I ordered 2x2, 4x4, 5x5 and megaminx this morning


----------



## ManSpider (Jan 8, 2009)

Well, this site looks really good, how's the quality of those 3x3x3 cubes? And why's that competition speed cube is so expensive?


----------



## Asheboy (Jan 8, 2009)

ManSpider said:


> Well, this site looks really good, how's the quality of those 3x3x3 cubes? And why's that competition speed cube is so expensive?



The Competition standard cube is awesome! Never pops, cuts corners well, hardly locks up. I love it!


----------



## mpohl100 (Jan 8, 2009)

Well I bought 3 of the black speedcubes from Puzl.co.uk and the first thing I did was scrambling all 3 and solving them in a row. The time I got was 41.92 which improved my record by 10 secs. (I didn't inspect the cross of 2 cubes by btw)

So I totaly recommend those speedcubes.

P.S.: Shipping took 7 days and I live in Germany


----------



## Kieran (Jan 8, 2009)

The competition cube is supposed to be great straight out of the box, but I'll find out when I get them. 

7 days? Damn. I sent the money yesterday, so that means hopefully he will get it tomorrow, post them tomorrow and I'll have them by Friday. Was that 7business days?  I can't be bothered waiting.

I don't think it will be a big deal anyway because I have now totally screwed my other cube.. It is falling apart when I try and do anything fast.

Mpohl. Where can I get a lube from? P.s. My German isn't that crash hot.


----------



## mpohl100 (Jan 8, 2009)

Kieran said:


> The competition cube is supposed to be great straight out of the box, but I'll find out when I get them.
> 
> 7 days? Damn. I sent the money yesterday, so that means hopefully he will get it tomorrow, post them tomorrow and I'll have them by Friday. Was that 7business days?  I can't be bothered waiting.
> 
> ...


I always go to "Baywa" and I buy "Silikon-Gleitspray".
Those cubes needn't be taken apart to be lubed just popping one edge and a short spraying and a 2 mins work in is enough for that cube.


----------



## teller (Jan 8, 2009)

After reading this thread, I decided to buy one of these.

My Type A (I think it's a Type A...who knows anymore) is better than any store-bought I've owned but it's noisy and a bit wobbly--faces slip out of my fingers and go flying without me wanting them to sometimes. Maybe I over-lubed it. It never pops, though.

But I'm gonna give this "competition cube" a try...


----------



## Kieran (Jan 8, 2009)

mpohl100 said:


> Kieran said:
> 
> 
> > The competition cube is supposed to be great straight out of the box, but I'll find out when I get them.
> ...



Baywa, Okay thanks. I'll see if there is one in Regensburg. Silikon-Gleitsprag? Thanks alot, I'll have a look tomorrow.


----------



## Tomarse (Jan 8, 2009)

The competition speedcube is so expensive because its a type A and people need to make profit ;p so it is the most expensive, its rather good though.


----------



## Kieran (Jan 8, 2009)

For me, it's not overly expensive. Normally in NZ, the set of 3 (3x3x3, 4x4x4 and 5x5x5) would cost say 50US and then shipping is outrageous, up to 10US per cube. so 80US is more expensive than PUZL.co.uk.

Plus the Competition Cube has really good ratings from basically everyone and never pops and is really smooth straight out of the box and the other cubes are ES so I'm hoping that it is all good. 

I'll post a review of all 3 when I receive them.


----------



## JohnnyA (Jan 8, 2009)

Kieran you are from NZ? Nice. What sort of times do you get, I used to live in NZ and still will compete in any competitions as a NZ citizen


----------



## Kieran (Jan 8, 2009)

Ha, cool.
I am from NZ, but currently in Germany on an exchange.
I have a terrible cube at the moment, but about 1 minute using corners first, and I'm going to work on Waterman Method now, but it's so damn complicated.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Jan 9, 2009)

Why does everyone say these are for sure type As? Mine is nothing like any type A I have ever had, in looks or performance. It has a different colored core, it is actually a bit heavier. It moves faster, doesn't pop. The only thing I would say is the same is the amazing corner cutting.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 9, 2009)

crazyasianskills said:


> Why does everyone say these are for sure type As?


Received knowledge  -- forums are full of it!

The wiki is the most appropriate persistent location for the "scientific" comparisons of the various types of 3x3x3 that are available; as opposed to the strongly declared and often conflicting opinions of cube owners. Photos of disassembled cubes of known origin would be an ideal start with an emphasis on distinguishing features, e.g. the little mold stamps on a Type-C (or is that a Type-A?  )


----------



## mpohl100 (Jan 9, 2009)

Kieran said:


> Ha, cool.
> I am from NZ, but currently in Germany on an exchange.
> I have a terrible cube at the moment, but about 1 minute using corners first, and I'm going to work on Waterman Method now, but it's so damn complicated.


I'd recommend to try learning layer by layer and than Fridrich.
It's the best an fastest method out there.


----------



## Kieran (Jan 9, 2009)

Meh I like different.  And I have done this method myself so it makes sense, the Waterman I'll have to learn but it will make sense as well (hopefully).
I am currently using Ortega to optimize my method. I found a better way to do Ortega.


----------



## ND (Jan 9, 2009)

msemtd said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Pyro-Dude said:
> ...


You could try cutting out a piece of paper exactly the same size as the center cap and then you insert the piece of paper and the center cap. It worked for me and my Puzl cube


----------

